# Double Barrel Smoker???



## fireguy (Apr 7, 2008)

Found this smoker on the net a while back. for some reason I cant help but envision myself making one. its built out of a couple barrels and those Double barrel stove kits. Anyone have one or have any input on them. Any ways just curious what your thoughts are??? thanks


----------



## pigcicles (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm with ya fireguy. I've been wanting to put one together for a long time now. If you do it please let us know how it goes.

One thing I'm wondering about is the dampers on the exhaust. You should be able to control the temps by the intake and let the smoke go freely out the exhaust.


----------



## walking dude (Apr 7, 2008)

yeah pigs.......since the plans call for a top hat on the exhaust as it is.........


----------



## geob (Apr 7, 2008)

Just wondering how long a drum would last set up like this.  Sure is a lot of work for a couple of years.  I've see simular designs using a 250 gal propane tank.  It's a lot thicker. But I wouldn't want to be the one who cut's it. 

geob


----------



## fireguy (Apr 7, 2008)

Geob, dont know what others think, but I would think it would last more than a couple years. the inlaws burn garbage in there burning barrels every few days and packed full and hot, they last a couple years or more. If not barrels a cheap if not free. About the lpg tanks You wont catch me cutting into one of those, seen afew vids on that, lets just say BOOOOM!!!


----------



## bbq bubba (Apr 8, 2008)

Take the 2 drums and make 2 UDS'....
Easier, better, cheaper and it'll cook all day for ya!!


----------



## mulepackin (Apr 8, 2008)

I've used old hot water heater tanks to make my own cylinder style heating stoves for my wall tents. You might find ones big enough for this application. Heavier than a drum, and without the danger of an LPG tank. Some are lined with fiberglass though, which I've burnt out outdoors, after wirebrushing as much off as I could. I've got one thats going on 15 years old.


----------



## kookie (Apr 8, 2008)

Looks like it would be a cool smoker, but not sure how tall the cook grate is. You might need a platform to reach the cooking grate area.........Keep us posted......


----------



## domn8_ion (Apr 8, 2008)

What would you use for cooking grates?


----------



## fred420 (Apr 8, 2008)

contact bearmoe--he has one......


----------



## c2s (Apr 8, 2008)

Used to use one for heat in the house all winter as the only heat so 23/7 and it would last about 7-10 years before burning through. Out side if you kept it covered when not using it I would think it would last as long.


----------



## bb53chevpro (Apr 8, 2008)

Definitely worth looking into. I am sure that there are other users on the net and/or other info of this style.
Andy.


----------



## fireguy (Apr 8, 2008)

Prob just expanded metal... thanks for the input guys... this is just in the very very early stages of planning/ debating.. thanks


----------



## smokinnh (Jun 13, 2013)

I built one with my dad about 10 years ago and it is still going strong! We don't use it every weekend, but it is not neglected either. I am gearing up to build one myself this summer. One of the biggest things to do to help save the barrel is to line the bottom of the fire box with fire bricks. As for the cooking surface we used expanded metal and it works great!
Another side note, get three drums. Use the third to make an over sized door for the cooking area to get a better seal. Also can use the third barrel to make a diffuser/tuning plate type thing under the cooking surface.


----------



## roller (Jun 14, 2013)

I think that I saw a build for this type smoker on youtube...


----------

